# Attic workshop



## Richard Berry (8 Jan 2021)

Since I live in an apartment and have no garden for a shed, I have floored my attic and turned half of it into a small hand tool workshop.



I built in some cabinets, the plane till will form the basis of a wall cabinet that is in the future.

The other half is my wife's storage space, and still a work in progress. I wallpapered the end wall to hide the grey cement bricks and built in an IKEA wardrobe for my wife's seasonal wardrobe changes.

An Instagram post showing the work here.

The eaves are currently being shelved for keeping storage boxes.



Above are before and after images of one section of shelving.


----------



## billw (8 Jan 2021)

Lovely work, not sure your wife will be happy to open the wardrobe in six months to find her Sunday best covered in sawdust though


----------



## Rorschach (8 Jan 2021)

Are the rafters suitably sized to take the weight?


----------



## Richard Berry (8 Jan 2021)

Rorschach said:


> Are the rafters suitably sized to take the weight?


Yes. The space currently holding my workbench previously supported a 1000 litre water tank. I got a new, smaller tank (450 litre), installed further into the eaves, directly over the structural supporting wall. If it could support a metric ton of water then it easily supports my 200kg workbench, myself, my wife and all my tools and stored lumber.


----------



## Richard Berry (8 Jan 2021)

billw said:


> Lovely work, not sure your wife will be happy to open the wardrobe in six months to find her Sunday best covered in sawdust though


So far, so good. I've been using it for 4 years now, and the dust is not heavy on that end of the attic and tends to only settle on top of the wardrobe. All things store on shelves are in closed boxes. Being hand tool only I don't produce much dust. I also sweep the floor regularly to keep dust and debris to a minimum. I never exit my workshop without cleaning up first.


----------



## Rorschach (8 Jan 2021)

Richard Berry said:


> Yes. The space currently holding my workbench previously supported a 1000 litre water tank. I got a new, smaller tank (450 litre), installed further into the eaves, directly over the structural supporting wall. If it could support a metric ton of water then it easily supports my 200kg workbench, myself, my wife and all my tools and stored lumber.



Good to hear, just wanted to check


----------



## Peri (8 Jan 2021)

When Rorschach said " Are the rafters suitably sized to take the weight?" I assumed he was talking about the amount of wife's clothing they'd be supporting


----------



## Spectric (8 Jan 2021)

Yes but don't forget for every set of cloths there will be a handbag and at least one pair of shoes, so the weight will rise rapidly. Luckily though the handbags should be empty otherwise you would have a collapse.


----------



## pcb1962 (8 Jan 2021)

Very nice. What's the temperature like up there in the summer? My attic goes straight to 30 degrees plus as soon as there's any hint of sun.


----------



## Richard Berry (8 Jan 2021)

pcb1962 said:


> Very nice. What's the temperature like up there in the summer? My attic goes straight to 30 degrees plus as soon as there's any hint of sun.


Exactly my experience. Fortunately I have a fine patio which becomes my summer/fair weather workspace. As you can see, it's currently slightly chilly out there.


----------



## Benchwayze (9 Jan 2021)

Richard. You are a woodworker by inclination and by desire. More power to your elbow. I hope you don't get classified as as a hipster, not living in the real world. Actually you are what many people on this forum would classify as a 'real' woodworker. You have accepted the limitations you have at the moment, and you have risen to the challenge. So the best of luck to you.

John


----------



## Richard Berry (9 Jan 2021)

Benchwayze said:


> Richard. You are a woodworker by inclination and by desire. More power to your elbow. I hope you don't get classified as as a hipster, not living in the real world. Actually you are what many people on this forum would classify as a 'real' woodworker. You have accepted the limitations you have at the moment, and you have risen to the challenge. So the best of luck to you.
> 
> John


Thank you for your kind words John.


----------



## Benchwayze (9 Jan 2021)

Most welcome Richard. 

John


----------



## Doug B (9 Jan 2021)

That’s excellent Richard, necessity is indeed the mother of invention  I also enjoyed looking at your Instagram feed.


----------

